# Mitsubishi TV won't stay on



## nietsloh (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a Mitsubishi WT-46807 HD-ready projection TV. It's worked like a charm until halfway through today. It was working earlier today. When we came back to it it doesn't turn on. Well, it turns on for about a half-second. The green 'on' light illuminates, then then goes off. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

It might have been on standby and you went to press the tv on button insted of the remote, try switching on by the tv button again and switch off by remote then back on by remote and see if that works then go into settings (if that worked that is) and see if there is a setting there where it switches off after a certain time.


----------



## nietsloh (Aug 9, 2005)

The TV won't stay 'on' long enough to turn it off by remote. Green light's on for about a half second then the TV ticks off (even though no picture ever showed). I found online that if I hold down the Menu and Input buttons at the same time the power light will flash a sequence that will indicate the issue. I'm now trying to track down what the flashes mean. (I got two flashes followed by a pause, then one flash.)


----------

